# Kitten being spoiled? I need advice.....



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

The runt of this litter we are fostering has been being suckled on... so we isolated him..... IE: he no longer sleeps with the litter and has supervised playtime with them....

THE REST OF THE TIME, he has become a MOMMA's kitty.... he loves to lay on my shoulder... he's so little, and such a love, he will sit there for hours if I am doing paperwork, computer work, or homework....

Now, DH is of the mindset that I might be spoiling him... but shoot, he's so little, and I will not let him down unsupervised in our "big" scary house yet.... (because i need to monitor potty breaks and such to avoid accidents)

Been a VERY long time since I have had a tiny kitten.... am I spoiling him too much??? Keep in mind, we plan to ADOPT this kitten... not just foster him... he will be OURS....

He sleeps in his own kennel alone and does ok... but if he hears my voice in the morning , OH WATCH OUT!! He hollars so loud, we can hear him across the house!!!!! DH commented he roars louder than a lion!! 

Bad habits are hard to break if they start early.... what are some of the bad habits I should make sure I DONT let him start... (we are already over suckling... he stopped that three days ago)

He is absolutely content sitting with me for hours.... loves to nuzzle me, purrs to no end while he's there..... 

I am in LOVE big time here people.... please help me make the best choices for him so I don't create a monster!!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I think you should give him all the lovin' and holdin' he wants! He's a newborn baby and needs that, especially since he can't sleep and cuddle with his own Momma anymore or his siblings. I don't think you can possibly create a monster here, but he is bonding nicely with you. Cats usually get more independent as they grow older. I've often over the years had a tiny kitten with me 24/7 due to the loss of its mother. They all grew up to be normal healthy cats that I shared a close bond with. I understand what it is like to be in love with your tiny kitten. Enjoy!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

There is absolutely no way someone can spoil a kitten. They are not at all like dogs who will learn bad behaviours. All kittens grow up to be cats, and then you become their valets, not their owners.  Doesn't matter how they were treated as kittens -- cats are independent and will let you know it.


----------



## Farwood (Mar 14, 2010)

DH had two little kittens that would climb up him to sit on his shoulders as soon as he came home. They would curl up there when he went to bed and lull him to sleep purring.
One has since passed away and the other is almost 20. They are the sweetest cats- my little cat fidgets and tries to burrow under things when she sits with you but DH's cats just curl up and purrrrr.
Of course if you don't like the idea of a purring lap cat them perhaps you are spoiling them too much.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing great loving up a little one that needs extra TLC.  The only thing I can think of is if he would start biting, firmly tell him no. I wouldn't allow biting.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

He should spend some time with momma and siblings if possible to learn appropriate play manners - but other wise no you won't spoil him by letting him lie with you 

(says the woman with a little buff fosterling curled up on her lap right now)


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

SageLady said:


> I think you should give him all the lovin' and holdin' he wants! He's a newborn baby and needs that, especially since he can't sleep and cuddle with his own Momma anymore or his siblings. I don't think you can possibly create a monster here, but he is bonding nicely with you. Cats usually get more independent as they grow older. I've often over the years had a tiny kitten with me 24/7 due to the loss of its mother. They all grew up to be normal healthy cats that I shared a close bond with. I understand what it is like to be in love with your tiny kitten. Enjoy!


If your kitten is spoiled then our cats are rotten!

The little one needs you right now. Give it all the loving you can. it will grow up a strong pet!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

As long as you continue to give him play time with the other kittens- the more the better- I think he will be alright. Might want to think about how you'd like a grown cat sitting on your shoulder. Get him habituated to other places as well. Your lap, a cushion near the computer, that sort of thing. Cats like to perch, so a shelf above the level of the computer table would also be fun for him, and keep him off the keyboard.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Love him while he'll let you! No way can you spoil a kitten. A few years back the local feral cat group called and asked if I'd take in a sickly tiny kitten. I did and seriously considered naming her Velcro! I ended up making a sling for her to sleep in which I wore all day...because she would stay there all day!

Eventually she outgrew the sling AND the clinginess and became a sweet, but normal cat. Your kitten will do the same.

Wanted to add that I once had a cat, my beloved Spanky, who would lay draped over my shoulder while I was cleaning house, etc. Spanky and I were tight...LOL.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here is Pokey asleep on my shoulder when he was about 2 months old. He would sit there and watch me crochet then go to sleep.

You won't spoil him, when he gets too big for your shoulder he will just move to your lap. Pokey wound up being 27 lbs at his peak weight. He lived to be 17 but died back in 2007.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

ruby, that is an adorable picture, thanks for sharing!!

(this is typed as my 13 year old cat is sitting on the back of my computer chair, head hanging on my shoulder, purring)


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have to hold Charlie (my tiny tortie) in one arm while I use the computer. Gives me that warm feeling. I don't think you're spoiling the kitty--just giving & receiving the love a baby needs.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I let my Shadow spend a lot of time on my shoulder as a baby. He does tend to want to get in my face a bit now, but he's a real love. When we go to bed, he has to curl up under my chin for a few minutes, like he used to sleep as a baby, then I roll over and he moves back to my feet. I love it - only one caveat, he kneeds and I have to keep his toenails short or it hurts! Makes a bit harder to relax and enjoy his luvvies, but he's the greatest cat ever.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here's Pokey when he was his largest. Hard to believe this is the tiny kitten that was asleep on my shoulder.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh goodness, that is a gorgeous fluffball of a cat!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Nope...cant ever spoil a kitten too much! My tortie would sleep on my chest and I carried her around in a sling also. She is a happy well adjusted cat now. She still likes belly rubs too =)


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

One can NEVER spoil a cat too much.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks guys!! I knew I could count on ya'll!! 

I told Prince last nite that I was was spoiling him.... and I SWEAR, he looked right at me and said "NOOOOOO!!" 

DH and I laughed and laughed about that!!  What a hoot!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

How old is this kitten? Is he bottlefed? Kittens that are taken away from their moms and sibilings very young tend to have aggression problems as they grow up. I am not sure why this is, but the only thing I can think of is that they think they are humans and expect to be treated as such. That doesn't mean you shouldn't cuddle and love on him, but you should also start doing things like brushing, bathing, trimming claws, etc. so he gets used to having things done to him. Make sure he is gentle when he plays. Let him play with his littermates as much as possible so that he learns how to play nice. Do not be afraid to correct naughtiness as a mama cat would--a tap on the nose if he gets out of line. Other than that, just keep doing what you're doing, and enjoy him!


----------

